# Bye, Bye X-Trail



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Well I tried my best but the frustration got the best of me. This latest freeze, thaw, freeze, slush storm has once again messed up the doors on the X-Trail. Presently 3 out of 4 are locked in order to stay closed. They won't open again until the next thaw in a few days. It's going up for sale.
I bought a 2010 Mercedes-Benz GLK350 on Friday.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Nice choice
Love that model but can t afford the maintenance on a german luxury vehicle. 

Every year I think about stripping down the doors to pin point the faulty part but then i realize it s motorcycle season. The project goes on standby until next winter.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Motorcycle season indeed. I usually get my first ride in around the 25th of March or so. I can't wait.
As far as maintenance goes, I've found that German cars are about the same cost wise as any other. You just have to know where to buy your parts and avoid the dealer.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

X-hale said:


> Well I tried my best but the frustration got the best of me. This latest freeze, thaw, freeze, slush storm has once again messed up the doors on the X-Trail. Presently 3 out of 4 are locked in order to stay closed. They won't open again until the next thaw in a few days. It's going up for sale.
> I bought a 2010 Mercedes-Benz GLK350 on Friday.


Ahhhhhhh! Recall i wrote up a post about same issue last december . Back then i questioned how long i would keep my 06 Xtrail if i moved from fairly warm Vancouver to somewhere more typical of a very cold winter and how frustrating it would be if i frequently got frozen/locked out of my vehicle. About 2 years ago, i pulled off all 4 door panels and where the plastic vapior barrier is, i overlayed a patch of Frost King insulation ( looks like a silvery pipe insulation , sticky on one side). And i lubed up the door lock mechanisms, etc. Apparently that did nothing at all to avoid the dreaded freeze and lock out. Of course, with today's daytime temperature of 10 celcius and sunny in Vancouver, life with the Xtrail is all good. But one day, something will tick me off to the point where i too will sell the truck and go back to a mainstream suv, preferably japanese. By the way, normally i distrust the German vehicles for reliability and for parts replacement costs, but the 2010 Mercedes GLK is a very very nice compact suv.....very nice inside and out, a just right size and that v6 with 268 hp/7 speed automatic is a sweet combo. Good choice, good luck and happy motoring.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

2010 Mercedes-Benz GLK350 Review Editor's Review | Car Reviews | Auto123 really good positive review of the GLK.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks Tony. So far I love it. Mine has the entire extensive and expensive list of options in that article. I thought the price was slightly high in comparison to others I had seen until I realized it was truly loaded.
Time will tell if the love affair blossoms or fades into frustration.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Another one bites the dust, but I assume the X will move on to a new owner. Nice Mercedes. I considered one but like Otomodo worried about maintenance costs on it. But then you also have the BMW 5 series so you do have a bit of background in fancy Germans. On my end still enjoying the Subie, and happy to report no stuck frozen doors this winter. I do remember the fun of climbing in from the rear seat when I was lucky and got a door open--memories. Still always liked the X otherwise.
Is it just me or has anyone else noticed they are becoming rarer on the roads around here?
Out of curiosity how much were you able to steal the GLK for and with what kind of mileage?


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

13K with 129,000 km. I am seeing fewer X-Trails also. They are 14 to 15 years old after all. If you don't do your own repairs and pay dealer prices for parts and repairs it becomes prohibitive to hang on to them.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good score then. Did not realize that fully loaded they pushed 60K new, and that is super low mileage. I hope it serves you well!
True about the X trails aging, especially in markets with lots of road salt. Kind of shame what is happening to the brand. Been reading about the whole Ghosn saga. Talk about going from hero to bum to in Japan. It makes you wonder about the future of the brand.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

My comment was based on feedback of some german cars owners. I drove my boss s mercedes to Toronto a few years back and we talked about the reliability of the brand. 
Since then he changed car category and once again i drove his new hybrid,this time too for a few hours drive. This time was the hybrid cayenne and his comments were similar. 
Like any other vehicle, as long as you are pleased with the drive and maintenance costs,nothing else matters. 

Motorcycle season for me starts as soon as the temperature stays above freezing point at night. They dump a lot of crushed stone on the streets around here that can affect my first time out of the garage. 
Battery is charged and the oil is dumped, after march 15th only the temperature will decide first ride.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Well due to the current situation I'm hanging on to the X-Trail as a work truck for now.
A few days ago we had some wet snow and the temperature dropped to -9C overnight. You guessed it, the rackin' frackin' doors froze one more time just to remind me. I had started to enjoy bombing around in it with the 5 speed on the dirt roads.
P.S. I've had the Guzzi out for a few good rides on the warmer days. What a joy with nearly no cars on the road.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

X-hale said:


> Well I tried my best but the frustration got the best of me. This latest freeze, thaw, freeze, slush storm has once again messed up the doors on the X-Trail. Presently 3 out of 4 are locked in order to stay closed. They won't open again until the next thaw in a few days. It's going up for sale.
> I bought a 2010 Mercedes-Benz GLK350 on Friday.


A very nice upgrade. Hopefully your GLK won't have the door freezing problem. Good luck on your new ride.


----------

